# Just started wellbutrin...finally some relief



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

I have adhd and social anxiety/depression and took ritalin 60mg a day for 5 years now. Helps great with my adhd but that's about it. I started clonazepam 3mg a day 2 years back and have been off and on this med for the last 2 years but only at 1mg a day now. I also started zoloft 2 months ago (50mg). The clonazepam was working "alright" in dulling me so I didn't get worked up but did nothing for sociability or anything else and made my depression worse. The zoloft I started to help me with social anxiety and depression and it made every part of my adhd and depression worse. It didn't help my anxiety but it did make me a zombie so I couldn't think. I still had use the good ol opiates for my social anxiety. I could make it on just opiates and my ritalin but opiates are nowhere near a cure.. or a fix (in MY opinion). So I went back to the doctor and he added ANOTHER med and also lowered my zoloft to 25mg. He added 100mg SR wellbutrin to my meds twice daily. I can say that I have never felt this normal since I can remember!! I thought that wellbutrin was very anxiety provoking and added to ritalin 60mg a day would be way too much adrenic stimulation..but it's the complete opposite. I am calm, not shakey, it's calmed down my mind..which took my anxiety away and it is a Potent antidepressant. Anyone on an ssri and not finding it useful for social anxiety should add or go solo on wellbutrin.. all the bad stuff I read about this over the years made me steer clear from it and now that I'm on it it's the most effective and helpful med I am on..out of ALL my meds. I used opiates and benzos for anxiety with minimal results. Soon as I started wellbutrin I noticed from day 1 my cravings for opiates and even my benzo have dropped and I mean bigtime dropped like 75%. It's used for smoking cessation but I think it can be a great tool in blocking cravings from ALOT of other drugs. I don't get that pro-social feel from opiates anymore..but the wellbutrin takes care of that part and the anxiety too so much that I forgot to take my clonazepam a few times and I couldn't get out of the bed without my clonazepam. this stuff is awesome and if you have anxiety Especially social anxiety don't be afraid of wellbutrin. My anxiety is severe and it helps me alot. Anyone else on wellbutrin and find it useful for social anxiety?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

This is awesome news man, i'm glad you found a working treatment, hopefully it will keep working fine!


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

I hope it keeps up too. Seems to get better with each day unlike anything else i've tried. Hope there's something who's been on it a while.. it's scary how much it's helping.


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

Canadian4Life said:


> Anyone on an ssri and not finding it useful for social anxiety should add or go solo on wellbutrin.. all the bad stuff I read about this over the years made me steer clear from it and now that I'm on it it's the most effective and helpful med I am on..out of ALL my meds.


I'm thinking the same.



Canadian4Life said:


> Anyone else on wellbutrin and find it useful for social anxiety?


Me - it helps with my depression/ADHD/social anxiety/anxiety. I think it's nicotinic antagonism becouse on fluoxetine I feel similarly.

Canadian read my post: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ression-adhd-by-fluoxetine-wellbutrin-107141/


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm on Wellbutrin and it destroyed my depression within a month. I became less sensitive, my negative thoughts dissapeared, and i'm more in the moment.

All the crap on the internet prevented me from giving it a proper shot. The first time I tried it, within a week I quit it because idiots on the internet were saying "omg its the devil!!!"

If you look at the reviews on askpatient.com, you should basically ignore any reviews of people who only take a med for a few days, or a week. These people are probably drama queens. You need to give a med at least a month for the sides to diminish, and the benefits to kick in!

I also noticed that i have NO desire to drink while on Wellbutrin. Literally none. I haven't touched a drop of alcohol since I started it. And I have no desire at all. Even when I try to want alcohol, my brain thinks "gross" and i dont want it. Wait no. I have drank ONCE in the past 3 months because i was basically forced to, but I didn't enjoy it at all. I think this is because of the slight dopamine reuptake as dopamine actually regulates cravings for things like alcohol and cigarettes.

I think Wellbutrin should be marketed as a med to stop drinking, not just smoking. Imagine how much money Glaxo would make if they successfully marketed Wellbutrin for alcoholics to stop drinking while simultaneously making them feel better!?!??!!!



Canadian4Life said:


> I have adhd and social anxiety/depression and took ritalin 60mg a day for 5 years now. Helps great with my adhd but that's about it. I started clonazepam 3mg a day 2 years back and have been off and on this med for the last 2 years but only at 1mg a day now. I also started zoloft 2 months ago (50mg). The clonazepam was working "alright" in dulling me so I didn't get worked up but did nothing for sociability or anything else and made my depression worse. The zoloft I started to help me with social anxiety and depression and it made every part of my adhd and depression worse. It didn't help my anxiety but it did make me a zombie so I couldn't think. I still had use the good ol opiates for my social anxiety. I could make it on just opiates and my ritalin but opiates are nowhere near a cure.. or a fix (in MY opinion). So I went back to the doctor and he added ANOTHER med and also lowered my zoloft to 25mg. He added 100mg SR wellbutrin to my meds twice daily. I can say that I have never felt this normal since I can remember!! I thought that wellbutrin was very anxiety provoking and added to ritalin 60mg a day would be way too much adrenic stimulation..but it's the complete opposite. I am calm, not shakey, it's calmed down my mind..which took my anxiety away and it is a Potent antidepressant. Anyone on an ssri and not finding it useful for social anxiety should add or go solo on wellbutrin.. all the bad stuff I read about this over the years made me steer clear from it and now that I'm on it it's the most effective and helpful med I am on..out of ALL my meds. I used opiates and benzos for anxiety with minimal results. Soon as I started wellbutrin I noticed from day 1 my cravings for opiates and even my benzo have dropped and I mean bigtime dropped like 75%. It's used for smoking cessation but I think it can be a great tool in blocking cravings from ALOT of other drugs. I don't get that pro-social feel from opiates anymore..but the wellbutrin takes care of that part and the anxiety too so much that I forgot to take my clonazepam a few times and I couldn't get out of the bed without my clonazepam. this stuff is awesome and if you have anxiety Especially social anxiety don't be afraid of wellbutrin. My anxiety is severe and it helps me alot. Anyone else on wellbutrin and find it useful for social anxiety?


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

Ethanol is linked to dopamine via nicotinic receptors - and wellbutrin antagonising this receptors.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Canadian4Life said:


> I hope it keeps up too. Seems to get better with each day unlike anything else i've tried. Hope there's something who's been on it a while.. it's scary how much it's helping.


What about your short memory ?


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

I've been on it for a few months (don't know exactly how long). Mixed opinions on this stuff.

Pros:
MUCH more energy
Hyperfocused
More motivation

Cons:
Anger and irritability on occasion (doesn't take much to set me off)
Decreased appetite (have to force myself to eat sometimes) 
Insomnia (due to the increased energy I suppose)
Very high sex drive (Not exactly a good thing. Makes me very sexually frustrated since I can't share it with anyone!)

It induces anxiety and panic attacks (which actually increases depression for me) if I take 300mg or more. So I just stay at 150 which is just enough.

I honestly don't really know if it's improving my mood much. Lexapro did a much better job at raising my mood and lowering anxiety. I just like Wellbutrin because of the positive effects it has on my energy and motivation. I skipped a dose one day and I realized just how much more energy and motivation it gave me. On Lexapro I pretty much lived off soda and coffee. Since Wellbutrin I very rarely drink caffeine since it seems to increase anxiety.



Eric69 said:


> I also noticed that i have NO desire to drink while on Wellbutrin. Literally none. I haven't touched a drop of alcohol since I started it. And I have no desire at all. Even when I try to want alcohol, my brain thinks "gross" and i dont want it.


Funny you mention this. I had a small glass of wine the other day and I felt like throwing up afterward. I could barely drink it. And I had no cognitive effects from it either (no buzz). I thought it was just a smoking cessation aid, but from the looks of it, it could be an anti-alcohol drug too. Not complaining, I could definitely do without alcohol.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Damn dude, I wish I had the sex drive problem. Do you think it actually increased your sex drive, or do you think coming off Lexapro you regained your sex drive (which Lexapro blunted) ? What dose of Wellbutrin are you on?

Yeah it can definitely be an anti-alcohol drug. I don't know why the marketing genuises at the drug companies haven't thought of that yet. I drank about 3 beers the one time I did drink, and I didn't feel buzzed either. I just felt kinda disoriented, and I was kinda stumbling around a bit.

Not fun!!!

So yeah. I like that aspect of Wellbutrin. I used to drink like a fish.



alex999 said:


> Very high sex drive (Not exactly a good thing. Makes me very sexually frustrated since I can't share it with anyone!)
> 
> Funny you mention this. I had a small glass of wine the other day and I felt like throwing up afterward. I could barely drink it. And I had no cognitive effects from it either (no buzz). I thought it was just a smoking cessation aid, but from the looks of it, it could be an anti-alcohol drug too. Not complaining, I could definitely do without alcohol.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

JohnG said:


> What about your short memory ?


Better now..zoloft was hurting it bad


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Canadian4Life said:


> Better now..zoloft was hurting it bad


I remember when I took wellbutrin for 45 days (300mg in the morning), ADHD and social anxiety fixed, but memory ****ed, due to nicotinic blockage I think.

In the evening anxiety was worst then ever, and benzos was useless, because I think that wellbutrin has some activity on P450 enzyme, so they were metabolized very fast.

Also, I had some lungs problem, as I had flu. That`s my two cents.. I`m going to try Ritalin, 10mg x 3 .


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

My memory is better on wellbutrin.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

mikoy said:


> My memory is better on wellbutrin.


How many days did you took it? At 150 mg ? Maybe 300 mg was too much for me.


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

300 mg, for many months - my memory is better after one month. Adaptation to wellbutrin is important.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Not to get of subject but they need to get a SDNE releasesing agonists on the market sometime in the next 1,000,000,000,000,000,000, years!!! Is that around like quadrillion?


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

mikoy said:


> My memory is better on wellbutrin.


My memory is absolute sh*t on Wellbutrin. I can't remember sh*t.

It's basically like I have no memory now. I only live in the present moment. Not by choice either LOL I went on a trip in October for 3 days, and it was a great time, and I barely remember it. I can remember some details if I really try, but its like my memory is a blur.

If I go back to school next year I dont think I can stay on Wellbutrin. No way I could study for exams and retain the information on this medication.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Eric69 said:


> My memory is absolute sh*t on Wellbutrin. I can't remember sh*t.
> 
> It's basically like I have no memory now. I only live in the present moment. Not by choice either LOL I went on a trip in October for 3 days, and it was a great time, and I barely remember it. I can remember some details if I really try, but its like my memory is a blur.
> 
> If I go back to school next year I dont think I can stay on Wellbutrin. No way I could study for exams and retain the information on this medication.


Nicotinic receptors are very important for memory/cognition 

I`ll make some experiment with 70 mg or 35,5 mg.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

I just got a bottle of wellbutrin, Is it bad to drink while you on it? It said in the write up it can cause siezures, I dont want to stop drinking its my only way to get out a socialize so im wondering if this is the right pill for me.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Smarties said:


> I just got a bottle of wellbutrin, Is it bad to drink while you on it? It said in the write up it can cause siezures, I dont want to stop drinking its my only way to get out a socialize so im wondering if this is the right pill for me.


Wellbutrin takes away the urge to drink alcohol. And when you do drink, it makes you feel disoriented. Not a normal drunk feeling, but more like stumbling around type feeling.

Some people do still drink tho.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wellbutrin at least gave me some side effects unlike the ssris that didnt even do that.


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

Smarties said:


> I just got a bottle of wellbutrin, Is it bad to drink while you on it? It said in the write up it can cause siezures, I dont want to stop drinking its my only way to get out a socialize so im wondering if this is the right pill for me.


I drink all the time on bupropion without issue. If you've had seizures before I wouldn't recommend it though.

It hasn't affected my alcohol tolerance up or down, nor has it changed the feeling, like Eric69 mentions, for me. Your results may vary.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

I took my first pill today, the only difference ive noticed so far is when i look outside i see black distortions. Some look like hairs floating through the air, or even little flys, the odd time ive seen things that look like micro organisms floating there. I stared at it for a couple seconds and i could clearly see some bacteria type thing. Its not a big deal if anything its somewhat entertaining, I used to have this when i was on benzos. It went away when i quit but ive always wondered if anyone gets this or if im the only one :|.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Smarties said:


> I took my first pill today, the only difference ive noticed so far is when i look outside i see black distortions. Some look like hairs floating through the air, or even little flys, the odd time ive seen things that look like micro organisms floating there. I stared at it for a couple seconds and i could clearly see some bacteria type thing. Its not a big deal if anything its somewhat entertaining, I used to have this when i was on benzos. It went away when i quit but ive always wondered if anyone gets this or if im the only one :|.


Wellbutrin can cause hallucinations like that yes no doubt and they aren't rare at all. Maybe try a lower dose. Wellbutrin is an awesome antidepressant and can be very anxiety reducing too but the trick is with the dose. Doctors starting people on 200mg a day or even 150mg is not right. I take 60mg of ritalin a day for the last 5 years and started wellbutrin recently and I couldn't handle the 100mg sr twice daily. I had to take 50mg once a day for 5 days then went up to 50mg twice a day. Starting very low and working up will help your depression but your anxiety a whole lot more. Start as low as you need to and work your way up. The lower you start the less dose increases you will need as well.


----------



## Annoyed (Nov 22, 2009)

*very interesting*

I remember doing the combo adderall + wellbutrin and I had the same sense of calmness that you described but for whatever reason it didn't work the next time I tried it. I suffer from acute anxiety but when I initially started taking adderall I was more calm and I guess that's what happens with people with ADHD but for some reason other times I just got more anxious and very irritable...


----------



## TooRational (Aug 4, 2011)

*Yes, Wellbutrin Helps*

I'm trying to respond to someone's post, but I don't know if I'm starting a new thread?

Yes, Wellbutrin does help my social anxiety - a lot. I would say it has done away with 85% of it. I still have some focus problems, so might add Ritalin if I can. But don't be afraid of Wellbutrin, don't pay attention to the boards, and press your doctor if you'd like to try it. People who have never felt anxiety have the wrong idea of what it really is and they think stimulants must, necessarily exacerbate that. Not necessarily. It does take a few weeks before the side effects go away, but for me they weren't that bad.


----------

